# Fe Fe has found her forever home



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

One of my son's friends and his family have been interested in Fe Fe since we got her a week ago. We had them send in their references and everything checked out perfectly. Of course, knowing this family, I knew it would.  

They came over to get her this evening, but will be returning with her at least once a week for play dates. All of my kids fell in love with her, as they did with Tilly, and the twins had a very hard time saying goodbye. However, knowing they would see her every week made it all better. They're still too young to understand that we are just their temporary home. 

They only live 3 miles away, so we'll definitely be seeing them soon. Anyhow, congratulations are in order for this sweet little girl below, second from the left. She has found her forever home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweetie - I'm so happy she found a great furever home.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How great that she found a good home and will be so near you - what an ideal arrangement! :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:yahoo: Fe Fe :yahoo: you have a forever home :walklikeanegyptian: :clap: :dothewave:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

And you get to continue seeing her.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How WONDERFUL :aktion033: . You are so nice to foster  . I was a hopeless foster Mummy , Teddy my Lhasa was my one and only attempt - note his furry face in my siggie  . Sarah


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how totally perfect!!! I'm so glad that it worked out so well!!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

what a wonderful gift you give....thank you for all your time, money, and mostly love that you give these little fluffbutts. Glad a forever home was found so close, so the kids can still say hello


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Teddyandme @ Jul 26 2008, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611353


> what a wonderful gift you give....thank you for all your time, money, and mostly love that you give these little fluffbutts. Glad a forever home was found so close, so the kids can still say hello[/B]


I just heard from the rescue and another seven dogs are coming in on Monday. I can take one, maybe two more in addition to my three. It's definitely rewarding to know these little lost souls will be going to home where they will be loved forever.

It's all about the greater good, ya know? :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh she is really cute - such a cute teddy bear face


----------

